# New 125G Tank



## verbosity

This is a 125G All Glass Aquarium. 
The stand is by all glass as well. The stand was oak flavored, but has been re-stained to a cherry finish.

It's current inhabitants are:
2 Bala Sharks
2 Blue Gourami
10 Serpea Tetra
1 Chinese Algae Eater
1 Mystery Snail
? Ghost Shrimp

There is 100 Watts of lighting.
2 300Watt Heaters.

Filtration is a Fluval FX5.

I bought 72 pounds of slate rock from a local hardware store. I did the vinegar test and barely got any bubbles. I have boiled all the slate for at least 10 minutes. (More like nearly boil my stove didn't get quite hot enough to make such a big pot boil)
I plan to get more rock. To support all of this rock I have egg crate 4 feet wide and 1 foot deep on the left side of my tank.

The tree root was bought at my local fish store. It came fish tank ready. I had to cut off some of the long leads to make it fit in the tank.

I have a piece of drift wood I found. It has been in a fish tank before but may have been the cause of some guppies dieing. Consider only two guppies died while it was in there... and the other 8 died in a totally different tank I doubt it was this piece of woods fault. I was able to boil most of the wood. Only about 5 inches in the middle escaped being boiled. For now I have the wood being held down with large rocks in my old 55 gallon tank with 10 gold fish. If the gold fish make it, it will probably become a fixture in this tank.

This tanks inhabitants are temporary. I will be taking all of them to the pet store eventually. I plan to make this tank an African Cichlid Tank.
The Tank


Close ups.


The driftwood with gold fish.


----------



## elvis332

how do you post pics


----------



## Guest

Welcome to FF, Verbosity. 


Since you were just showing off the tank and didn't have any questions, I moved the thread to the Fish and Aquarium Photo section. 

Nice tank you got there. It looks perfect for African cichlids.


----------



## verbosity

Alright, I've got cichlids!!
Now despite me wanting mbuna's I didn't have much choice on them even though I was willing to travel 2 hours to find some. But I did come home with cichlids. The fish store help me pick them out. Forgive my spelling.

5x Flame Tail Zebra
1x Albino Zebra
2x Yellow Lab
1x Pleco
1x Psuedo Elongatus
2x Yello Fimi Boreliyi
1x Hap Electra
1x Juli Malerie
1x Hybrid (Mystery Cichlid )

I know the pleco is not a cichlid. 
I also know that one of them is not from lake Malawi, it was in a tank with other Malawi's though and he was doing fine.

I added crushed coral to my filter to keep the ph high (it usually gradually drops)

My water is cloudy right now. I figure it is from the crushed coral. I tested a day after I put these babyes in and all my numbers are in the good. No Ammonia


----------



## verbosity

My pH has been getting low, so I replaced my substrate with about 80 lbs of pool sand and 40 pounds of live cichlid sand. 

I had a fish die. The albino I believe. The rest seem to be doing quiet well!! YAY.

Ihave some more drift wood ordered and should be on its way already.
Here are some more pictures.


----------



## Blue Cray

Looks great!


----------



## Arcfusion

Man, your so lucky. Well congrats on the giant tank.


----------



## Gourami Swami

nice tank dude, looks good with the africans. I would rethink the aquascape though


----------



## Buggy

the sand looks much better and I LOVE that tree trunk. Nice tank.


----------



## verbosity

It's been a while since I updated this thread.


----------



## frogman5

that looks reall nice


----------



## Suess00

nice tank how big is the pleco and what kind is it?


----------



## excalibur08

Where did you get the 125 gallon tank and for how much if you dont mind answering


----------



## MaelStrom

Nice, clean, and open. Wonderful tank!


----------



## pfcsawman

nice looking tank


----------



## wgama

OMG that is a big pleco!


----------



## weezee

silly question but you stated above that you have more driftwood ordered? where did you order them from? nice tanks btw.


----------



## TTTT

Awesome tank! Is that a common Pleco?


----------



## mastermindc3pro

hey verbosity I got a question for you, about how big are those bala sharks


----------



## Blue Cray

mastermindc3pro said:


> hey verbosity I got a question for you, about how big are those bala sharks


#1 there are no bala sharks
#2 this thread is old as hell
#3 this person probably doesnt come on here anymore


----------



## verbosity

Blue Cray said:


> #1 there are no bala sharks
> #2 this thread is old as hell
> #3 this person probably doesnt come on here anymore


#1 Those bala sharks (in the beginning of this thread) were about 5". They are long gone and have been replaced my cichlids.

#2 This post is old, but I'm subscribed to it.

#3 I come back when someone ask questions 

I really should update this now. Tank is almost entirely drift wood and the cichlids are HUGE now.


----------

